# cream cheese



## Cristyna

Hi All!
It´s the first time I use this forum. I would like to know how do you call "cream cheese" in French. I think the word used is fromage fondu but I´m not ver sure. Could anyone help me, please? Thanks!

Cristyna


----------



## claude123

No no no, Cream Cheese is a North American reality; […] in Quebec the  "Comité intergouvernemental de terminologie de l'industrie laitière" has adopted Fromage à la crème as an equivalent.


----------



## RODGER

Sorry claude123, it's a french reality too ! Called Saint Moret !

Rodger


----------



## Gil

In 1872, cream cheese was invented by American dairymen, who were trying to recreate the French cheese, Neufchâtel. James L. Kraft invented pasteurized cheese in 1912, and that lead to the development of pasteurized Philadelphia cream cheese, the most popular cheese used for making cheesecake today.

[…]


----------



## sophievm

En fait je crois qu'en français on dirait simplement "fromage frais".


----------



## RODGER

No, sophievm,désolé, faut avoir goûté au "Philadelphia" et au "Saint-Môret" c'est pratiquement la même chose sauf que la version française est un peu moins riche. Reste à trouver le nom générique pour "Saint-Môret" !

Rodger


----------



## sophievm

Eh bien justement, pour moi le St-Moret est un fromage frais. Non ?


----------



## RODGER

Yes but, I think the problem here is that "cream chese" is what we call a "processed cheese" whereas "fromage frais" is not. Anyway the "Conseil International de la Langue française" gives "fresh cheese" for "fromage frais" 

?Rodger

"Fromage fondu" which won't do. Propose "fromage à tartiner"

Rodger


----------



## Gil

Why find a specific French name for such an industrial north-american product?

cream cheese  
fromage à la crème n. m.

Définition :
Soft uncured cheese made of cow's milk with cream added. 
[…]

[Office de la langue française, 1983]


----------



## RODGER

I'm searching French dictionaries for "fromage à la crème" also Internet, meanwhile propose "fromage frais à tartiner"

Rodger


----------



## Agnès E.

Je dirais pour ma part que le St-M. est une "spécilité fromagère" (comme dans les publicités, qui ont une certaine obligation légale de vocabulaire). Car, étant donné leur mode de fabrication, ces produits ne peuvent être considérés en France comme des fromages.


----------



## RODGER

Larousse gives "fromage à la crème" = "fromage blanc nappé de crème fraîche" I don't think this is what we're talking about. Non ?

 Rodger


----------



## Valoverseas

St Moret does not have the same taste as cream cheese.  It is too salty.  And the texture is really not the same at all.  St Moret est 'friable' et pas cremeux comme le cream cheese.


----------



## Loic

> Je dirais pour ma part que le St-M. est une "spécilité fromagère" (comme dans les publicités, qui ont une certaine obligation légale de vocabulaire). Car, étant donné leur mode de fabrication, ces produits ne peuvent être considérés en France comme des fromages.


 Agnès is quite right ! J'ai cherché dans un livre sur les fromages : _French Cheeses : 350 cheeses from every region of France,_ and I'm very sorry to say that The Saint Moret is nowhere to be seen. So, without wanting to hurt Rodger's feelings  !!!! , I'm just wondering whether it is regarded as a real "fromage" by professionals ????? But I'm no authority on the matter !!!


----------



## Velveteen

Cela m'est arrivé plein de fois de devoir expliquer ce que c'est du "cream cheese"!  Je dis, c'est un fromage frais comme du St Moret mais plus dense et crémeux.  C'est vrai qu'il n'y a aucun produit sur le marché en France qui est copie conforme.  Philadelphia se trouve par contre chez nos voisins en Belgique!


----------



## viera

Un autre 'succédané' du Philadelphia Cream Cheese c'est le fromage blanc, surtout le 'faisselle', c'est-à-dire égoutté et plus dense que le normal, et qui marche très bien pour faire un cheese cake.


----------



## nixf01

Ok sorry I know this thread has been hanging around for a while but I'm still none the wiser. For the purposes of cooking can someone please confirm what is the nearest French equivalent to philadelphia? For making cheesecake or making Nigella Lawsons sweet pastry for example...? It seems that St Moret is too salty and I've never heard of faiselle...?

Many thanks!

Nix


----------



## Quaeitur

Faisselle is the name of a type of dairy product. You find it in every supermarket. It comes in a strainer, inside another container. Just make sure you strain the cheese for a few hours before using. Bon appétit!


----------



## Bea_translationneuse

Si je peux apporter ma touche personnelle au débat, je ne travaille pas dans le domaine du fromage, mais pour avoir gouté, je dirais que le cream cheese n'a pas d'équivalent en france ! c'est vraiment spécifique de là-bas (sur les bagels !)
Ca peut se rapprocher à la limite, du kiri (plus que du saint moret selon moi)
Mais bon c'est je pense, quelque chose d'intraduisible car cela recouvre des réalités différentes (c'est comme le "cottage cheese" : on peut à la rigueur le rapprocher du fromage faisselle ou de la brousse, mais c'est unique !)


----------



## dids492

Cream Cheese .... The best french equivalent is Fromage Blanc Battu épais.


----------



## petit1

"faisselle" is the name of the strainer. It should be "fromage en faisselle".

The name which comes to me is "*fromage blanc*". It is what I use to make our regional cheese cake.


----------



## Hildy1

Voltaire's conte philosophique _Zadig_ mentions "fromage à la crème", unfortunately without a description of exactly what it is.


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonjour.
Est-ce que "yaourt à la grecque" serait un bon compromis ?


----------



## Kecha

DeLaMancha said:


> Est-ce que "yaourt à la grecque" serait un bon compromis ?


Dans une recette, je ne sais pas, mais en traduction, non, un fromage n'est pas un yaourt et un yaourt n'est pas un fromage.
Le topic a été commencé en 2005 mais le Philadelphia, ça se trouve en supermarché français depuis quelques années maintenant...


----------



## Kelly B

DeLaMancha said:


> Bonjour.
> Est-ce que "yaourt à la grecque" serait un bon compromis ?


And whether it would work in a recipe will depend on the nature of the recipe. Greek yogurt will be too soft to make a cheesecake, I think, but will work in some other applications where the texture isn't so essential.


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard...

@ DeLaMancha: au Québec, on dit _yogourt à la grecque_.

@ Kelly: Would you agree that greek yogurt could replace thick sour cream (the kind they serve with baked potatoes) in a recipe, more so than cream cheese?

Pour ce qui est de le traduire, je suis d'accord avec ce que Gil a écrit en 2005 (post 9).
Pour ceux qui risqueraient de ne pas comprendre, on peut préciser : _ fromage à la crème (de type Philadelphia)._


----------



## wildan1

_Fromage à la crème_ marche très bien au Canada, car c’est le nom donné au même produit qui se trouve partout.

En Europe par contre c’est un produit étranger qu’on connaît sous son nom de marque tout seul, _le_ _Philadelphia. _(Qu'on trouve facilement en France depuis quelques années)

Tous les autres noms proposés sont des produits fromagers européens qui s'approchent du Philadelphia et pourraient éventuellement remplacer celui-ci comme ingrédient.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oh dear, all these industrial products!
First (Wikipedia) "Early prototypes of cream cheese are mentioned in England as early as 1583 and in France as early as 1651. (I don't think Philadelphia existed)
Secondly, "cream cheese" (BE) is what you can make yourself - let proper milk go sour and then leave it to drain for a couple of days in an old sock (unused). Question - where does one get proper milk?
I think "_fromage frais_" is more like yoghurt than cream cheese.


----------



## Nicomon

Uncle Bob said:


> I think "_fromage frais_" is more like yoghurt than cream cheese.


 I think so too.

@ wildan - j'ai écrit :  _fromage à la crème (de type Philadelphia) _qui me semblait clair_.   _J'ai entre temps découvert qu'il est écrit « spécialité fromagère »
sur les emballages qu'on trouve en France.  Voir aussi le post 11 d'Agnès, qui a écrit la même chose au sujet du St-Môret.

Copié du site web Philadelphia France : 





> Philadelphia, ce n'est pas seulement une spécialité fromagère vraiment délicieuse, c'est aussi toute une gamme de saveurs avec différents taux de matière grasse, différents encas et pâtes à tartiner.


----------



## Kecha

C'est qu'il y a, vous vous en doutez, des définitions légales précises, et le Philadelphia ne peut pas légalement s'appeler "fromage" en France.
source : Décret n°2007-628 du 27 avril 2007 relatif aux fromages et spécialités fromagères | Legifrance
Pour résumer le charabia légal :
"fromage" = obtenu à partir de "lait, lait partiellement ou totalement écrémé, crème, matière grasse, babeurre"
"spécialité fromagère" = obtenu à partir des ingrédients ci-dessus + ajout "d'autres matières provenant exclusivement du lait"

Composition du Philadelphia = Lait entier pasteurisé (63%), crème pasteurisée, protéines de lait pasteurisées, sel.

C'est donc ces protéines de lait pasteurisées qui font la différence.
Ils l'indiquent d'ailleurs sur leur site :
Philadelphia Questions - FAQ


> C’est l’ajout du concentré de protéines laitières assurant en particulier la constance de la texture, qui affilie Philadelphia à la désignation « spécialité fromagère ».


----------

